# Rest in Peace, Annake de Villiers (South African Violinist)



## Moira

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/SA-violinist-found-dead-at-family-home-20120424

I often heard the Johannesburg Festival Orchestra play.

I am sad to learn that she probably committed suicide.


----------

